# Norwegian: credit crunch



## heresys

Hello forum!
One of the terms for describing the latest financial crisis was also "credit crunch", mostly applied to the deficiencies of the banking system, if I understand the matter correctly. You can also check the following link out:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Credit_crunch . What I would like to know is if there is some kind of term for this in Norwegian. Thank you!


----------



## ermannoitaly

Hei 
Det er et sammensatt ord, vær så snill sjekk med det som følger : 

Finanskrisen i 2008/2009 - den globale finanskrisen -

----Hdh--
Mvh


----------



## Frenchlover1

"Finanskrisen", as ermannoitaly sais, is the word we use  Have not heard any other word for it


----------



## heresys

Takk, det hjelper i hvert fall, ha det!


----------



## Grefsen

heresys said:


> Hello forum!


Velkommen heresys og takk for dine siste bidrag til nordiske språkforumet!  
(Welcome and thanks for your recent contributions to the Nordic language forum!)


heresys said:


> One of the terms for describing the latest financial crisis was also "credit crunch...


This is a good question and I was also interested to see what replies you would receive.


Frenchlover1 said:


> "Finanskrisen", as ermannoitaly sa*y*s, is the  word we use  Have not heard  any other word for it


When I was in Norway last fall, "finanskrisen" was the only expression I recall hearing my Nordic friends use to describe this so-called "credit crunch."  Other expressions I recall having heard in the U.S. were "the credit squeeze," "the economic downturn," as well as the even more ominous "global financial meltdown."


----------



## heresys

Grefsen said:


> Velkommen heresys og takk for dine siste bidrag til nordiske språkforumet!



Thank you very much!



Grefsen said:


> When I was in Norway last fall, "finanskrisen" was the only expression I recall hearing my Nordic friends use to describe this so-called "credit crunch."  Other expressions I recall having heard in the U.S. were "the credit squeeze," "the economic downturn," as well as the even more ominous "global financial meltdown."



Whereas here in Europe they dind't really catch on, I'm afraid. At least I personally can't recall having heard any of these, but for the "downturn" one.. maybe. But I know that usage and frequency vary in different languages and that's why I thought I'd ask... Anyway, thanks for clarifying this one too!


----------



## Frenchlover1

Grefsen said:


> Frenchlover1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Finanskrisen", as ermannoitaly say*s*, is the word we use Have not heard any other word for it
Click to expand...


Thank you SO much for correcting me, Grefsen!!!


----------



## Grefsen

Frenchlover1 said:


> Thank you SO much for correcting me, Grefsen!!!


Well, it is the least I can do after all of the help I have been receiving from you lately. 

Ha en fin helg!


----------



## ermannoitaly

Hei 
Last but not least :
Aldri har jeg blitt nevnt så mye på kort tid...uten at jeg hadde skrevet noe galt.
Likevel går det bra det samme...også på denne måten 
Takk 
Mvh


----------

